# camión torton



## WoodRat

El contexto es:

Guillermo Hernández Urbina informó que un camión *torton* que al parecer iba cargado con gravilla fue encontrado a las 10:30 horas y que mediante la utilización de un aparato llamado Eco Sonda, se trata de determinar la ubicación exacta de un tráiler cargado con tabiques y de los dos autos compactos, aunque se cree que éstos fueron arrastrados hacia el mar por la fuerte corriente del río.

My translation:

Guillermo Hernandez Urbina reported that a truck that apparently was loaded with gravel was found at 10:30 a.m., and by using a device called Echo Sound, tried to determine the exact locations of a trailer loaded with walls and two compact cars, but it is believed that these were carried toward the sea by the strong current of the river.

But I don't see the significance of "torton" here.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 

Lea el artículo completo aquí: http://www.oem.com.mx/elsoldemexico/notas/n1250676.htm

Mil gracias,


----------



## borgonyon

Un torton es un tipo especial de camión de carga en México. En realidad no sé por qué le llaman torton.


----------



## WoodRat

Thank you borgonyon, I guess that "un camión torton" is a "dump truck" . 

¿Piensa usted tan?


----------



## borgonyon

WoodRat said:


> Thank you borgonyon, I guess that "un camión torton" is a "dump truck" .
> 
> *¿Piensa usted tan?*


I don't know what you mean by *¿piensa usted tan?*

Buts it's not a *dump truck* either. It's just a big truck. A dump truck is usually called *dompe* in Mexico or *camión de volteo*.


----------



## la_machy

> En realidad no sé por qué le llaman torton.


Te paso este enlace, a ver si te despeja la duda, Borgonyon 
http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090206095233AAcmfrX


Un _cálido_ saludo de tierras sonorenses.


----------



## WoodRat

OK, that's good enough, a big truck will suffice.  Excuse my "piensa usted tan" .  I was trying to ask ... would you go so far as to say you agree we could call this a dump truck?

Thank you!


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

I agree with Borgonyon, it's not a dump truck. A dump truck has the capacity to tilt its bed in order to dump whatever it is carrying. In contrast, this "torton" only transports heavy loads, but it does not tilt its bed. Cheers.


----------



## thespanishguy

I believe the definition you are looking for is "straight truck" or "box truck".


----------



## Brucio

I always thought the name was a corruption of a "10 ton" truck.


----------



## borgonyon

Brucio said:


> I always thought the name was a corruption of a "10 ton" truck.



That's a possibility although their capacity tends to be over 20 tons.


----------



## Una persona normal

Images of torton here: http://www.transporte.mx/tipos-de-camiones-de-carga/
and images of types of trucks here: http://www.fratesinsurance.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/trucks.png
May be the straight/box truck is the right option, although in proz is a bobtail truck: http://www.proz.com/kudoz/spanish_to_english/agriculture/999507-torton.html


----------



## Don Fregon

Sé que es un hilo viejo, pero para la posteridad:  Un camión "torton" es aquel que tiene 3 ejes y 10 ruedas, y los hay de redilas, de volteo, plataforma, etc.


----------



## Raposu

If the truck is loaded with gravel (*grava*), wouldn't *tolva  *be the type of truck?


----------



## Norawa

borgonyon said:


> Un torton es un tipo especial de camión de carga en México. En realidad no sé por qué le llaman torton.



"Torton" is a big truck. It needs to have two axles in the back. That is what makes it a torton. 



Brucio said:


> I always thought the name was a corruption of a "10 ton" truck.


 This really makes me think. Could very well be. 

I still need the english word for "torton" a truck with double axils in the back. I start thinking it is called a "Trandem Truck". 

See this wikipedia link: Tandem - Wikipedia


----------



## Ciprianus

borgonyon said:


> Un torton es un tipo especial de camión de carga en México. En realidad no sé por qué le llaman torton.



"Entiendo que Torton es o fue una marca de camiones de esos de dos ejes, y con el tiempo se convirtió en nombre genérico, por eso se los llama así."

Fin del misterio.


----------

